# Clearcoat ing huskys



## gino (May 14, 2008)

Hi guys I'm pretty new to airbrushing so painted some huskys with createx paint and used a normal auto clearcoat but I'm really not getting that nice shiny clear should I be useing something differant to clear them


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Meat-Man (Mar 30, 2014)

Gino,

Try posting in the Tackle Making forum. You should get some response there.


----------



## buckeyebandit74 (Feb 24, 2013)

I have used just a krylon clear coat . But I know alot of guys use a self leveling clear 2 part epoxy. I think the epoxy would give you a harder finish so your paint job will not get chipped. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## gino (May 14, 2008)

Thank you guys 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------

